# Solar powered lantern question



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Anyone ever attach solar powered lanterns to a FCG crypt before? I was thinking of adding them to mine, but was not sure how long into the night they would "burn". Do you think they'd last 4-5 hours if they were in the sunlight all day?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I am working on solar powered corpse torches right now. Casting ribs this week. The units I am using would probably be to heavy for a FCG.
I bought some tiki torches for the back yard, that flicker. When my daughter came in an told me that I forgot to blow them out (and she is smart) I thought, why not put them in a skull?
I thought I would cast foam skulls at first, but that would be a pain to hollow them out, then ACC had the sell.... so I just got all my stuff. Nice to know we are on the same track....
I will start a post to show the progress (It will be slow)


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't want them for the FCG itself, just for the crypt facade. I'll post some pics as well when I am done.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I purchased a box of 8 from either Costco or Sams for 50 bucks. That would be around 6 bucks a light. the skulls were around 5 bucks. I will replace the Tahiti bamboo poles with real ones. The ones that came with them are weak . The ones I have in my backyard actually melted. My wife bought big solid pieces of bamboo for about a buck each at walmart.
I want to have the toros and skulls up the pathway, Two will be mounted on the walls .The trick will be in the camouflage of the solar panels.
Photos below..I darkened the leds so you could see them... They flicker extremely well. 
To answer your question.... they burn most of the night.. Easy 5 hours. They are grouped in 4's.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

what about attaching them from the back? That way you get the flicker and dont need to worrry about hiding them. Just a thought.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I wonder if the sun could hit it directly enough for full powering up?


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

I wonder if you could make the solar panel sit on top during the day and flip back behind at night?


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

I recently purchased a similar product for a hack that I am planning, but the one I bought (Malibu) looks completely different under the lid than the one pictured above

What brand are those that you picked up?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

They are westinghouse. The flicker is really, really good. Everything else is cheap. What happens when you drill into a bucky skull? Does it give you a clean hole?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

yep. Just be sure not to drill too fast. It can melt the hole together.


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

The Malibu brand cost between $12 to $15 per; I'll have to keep on the look for those

Thanks for the info


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I use solar for several lighting and charging applications at my house. If you are going to use self contained solar lights for any of your halloween projects, make sure the lights you purchase use LED's and they run off of NiMH batteries and NOT NiCads. This type of solar light will run for several days on a single charge. The NiCad version crap out usually after 8 hours and are not worth the money spent on them. Also, as Sickie pointed out, if during the day they are not in a very sunny area, they will not fully charge, so it may be necessary to place them in a good spot during the day and then move them back into your haunt at night.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, Richie. I wonder if it's possible just to switch out the batteries to NiMH ?


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Sickie,

Unless I'm mistaken, there is a difference charging NiCads as opposed to NiMH batteries. The electronic components are designed to charge the type and capacity batteries that come with them. I can tell you for a fact that if you place one of those solar lights that charges NiCad's next to one that charges NiMH's, you'll be amazed at the performance difference. Sorry I can't be more help.


----------

